# Sure my water heater meets code



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

. Look at what the dummy electrician left for me....up to the right.  very nice. I called the owner about it and she said "He's looking for a replacement cover for it" 
I feel he should have covered the hazzard right there and put a warning sign on it. :furious: Oh and by the way...that grey cable you see going into the subpanel,runs dead dog straight to the power meter/service with no breakers. So you cut into that one your in big trouble.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I posted this just to make people mad. I thought about adding a piece of pex in the mix to do a test on with crappy material failed first,the cpvc,sharkbite,copper or pex. Like a mini experiment.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Jacked up as a caddy on MLK ave.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Who ever did that must like to get wasted like the white boys.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh yeah? Well I got a picture just for you.



TheMaster said:


> I posted this just to make people mad. I thought about adding a piece of pex in the mix to do a test on with crappy material failed first,the cpvc,sharkbite,copper or pex. Like a mini experiment.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Jacked up as a caddy on MLK ave.


 
Why bother with a stand.....


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I cant believe you would do that to me...am I really that bad that you would show me a pex relief line:laughing: Thats funny:thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

*I Threw It On The Ground*

The water heater being on a stand was required when that water heater was installed. They did do that much right and a gas valve was in place. I threw the stand on the grounddddddd Man I threw it on the ground....you understand what I'm saying I THREW IT ON THE GROUND.:laughing: If you watched SNL saturday night you'll understand that:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Am I gonna have to come to AL and teach you how to solder. I never thought I would say this. The sharkbite is more beautiful than the sweat joint.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Am I gonna have to come to AL and teach you how to solder. I never thought I would say this. The sharkbite is more beautiful than the sweat joint.



At least he wiped his flux off.:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh boy, thems fightin words. :laughing:



ILPlumber said:


> Am I gonna have to come to AL and teach you how to solder. I never thought I would say this. The sharkbite is more beautiful than the sweat joint.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Am I gonna have to come to AL and teach you how to solder. I never thought I would say this. The sharkbite is more beautiful than the sweat joint.


 Oh whateva....you would come here and pass out from heat stroke.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

IL are you sure you didn't make a trip to Alabama back in 92. I did find this on the other side of the room......it looks to be of commercial plumbing origin.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Those boiler drains are friggin priceless with the straps :laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

You won't find plumbers strap on my truck. :no:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

we call that jew iron in ohio,


----------

